# Branson facts according to a Timeshare salesman



## dougp26364 (Jul 17, 2008)

We just returned from a short trip to Branson and attended another timeshare (owner update) presentation that I swore I'd never go to again (no, we didn't buy another week). Of course the entertainment value of a presentation is always the exagerations (lies) they tell and this one had what I consider some whoppers so I thought I'd pass them along. Feel free to correct me JLB if any of these just happen to be true.

1. Disney has purchased 15,000 acres north of Branson.  

2. Branson has enacted a new law limiting new timeshares to what is already there. NO new timeshare developements in Branson. :hysterical: 

3. Spinnaker will be sold out in 60 to 90 days (3 or 4 new/proposed buildings don't even have foundations yet). Buy now or never have the chance at this resort again.  

4. Branson will be sold out in 8 to 9 months. No more timeshares available after that so you'd better buy now. :hysterical: 

5. They'll be flying 747's into the new Branson airport (it can hold 4 of them at a time) because the entire world wants to vacation in Branson.  

6. We can rent a one bedroom timeshare unit for >$900 week (assuming you book a popular week like the 4th of July of veteran's day week). :rofl: 

7. There's going to be a new monorail that travels around Branson to reduce traffic congestion. It will eventually connect to the airport.

8. Branson Landing is so popular they're going to extend it another mile (which direction I didn't catch). 

9. The new water park will open in phases with the first phase slated for fall of this year (A water park opening in the fall?)

That's about all I can think of at the moment. There is probably a small amount of truth in some of these but nothing I'd bet the farm on or drop $18,000 to $36,000 on a developer purchased timeshare in Branson.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 17, 2008)

Poor Disney! I sure hope they got grandfathered in on that 15,000 acre property if there's a new law saying no more new timeshares!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 17, 2008)

jlwquilter said:


> Poor Disney! I sure hope they got grandfathered in on that 15,000 acre property if there's a new law saying no more new timeshares!




Keep in mind that there's a LOT of land outside Branson City Limits and there was no mention of restrictions for Hollister, Reed Springs, Branson West, Kimberling City et......


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 17, 2008)

*I Can't Help Wondering . . .*

. . . whether the timeshare seller's lips were moving. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 18, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> . . . whether the timeshare seller's lips were moving.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




They were moving but I couldn't tell for certain who was pulling his string to make his mouth move.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 18, 2008)

Opps, I DID forget one. A *BIG* one!

According to the salesman, Marriott is getting out of the timeshare business. Seems they know how to run hotels but coudn't figure out of make a profit on timeshares. :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 18, 2008)

*The Timeshare Seller Obviously . . .*




dougp26364 said:


> Marriott is getting out of the timeshare business. Seems they know how to run hotels but coudn't figure out of make a profit on timeshares.


. . . doesn't know about Marriott's ROFR. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 18, 2008)

WOW, DVC Branson.:hysterical: 

I don't think that was a choice on the recent survey! Guess they want to suprise us with it. Blowing smoke with Cabo and Tahoe, then ta da Branson. :hysterical:


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 19, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> WOW, DVC Branson.:hysterical:
> 
> I don't think that was a choice on the recent survey! Guess they want to suprise us with it. Blowing smoke with Cabo and Tahoe, then ta da Branson. :hysterical:



Keep in mind the salesman was talking about a Disney amuesment park and not a DVC timeshare. If memory serves me correctly, DVC bailed on two TS projects at Disneyland CA, and Euro Disney in Paris. Both projects became Marriott timeshares instead with Newport Coast Villa's in CA being an extremely popular Marriott resort. 

I think the TS salesman have been selling prospects on the idea that Disney was going to build a park in Branson for over a decade. Personally, I just don't see a Disney amuesment park going into any area that's not a year round tourist destination. Despite what Branson's city council might want to believe, Branson essentially shuts down as a tourist desination right after Christmas and doesn't start opening back up until spring break begins to happen in March.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 19, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> Opps, I DID forget one. A *BIG* one!
> 
> According to the salesman, Marriott is getting out of the timeshare business. Seems they know how to run hotels but coudn't figure out of make a profit on timeshares. :rofl: :hysterical:





AwayWeGo said:


> . . . doesn't know about Marriott's ROFR.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​




I thought about sending him the postcard I received yesterday about Mariott's latest timeshare in Orlando. Unit design and pre-construction pricing are attractive for Marriott owners but, it's in Orlando. My wife hates Orlando and I'm not a big fan myself.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 19, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> Keep in mind the salesman was talking about a Disney amuesment park and not a DVC timeshare. If memory serves me correctly, DVC bailed on two TS projects at Disneyland CA, and Euro Disney in Paris. Both projects became Marriott timeshares instead with Newport Coast Villa's in CA being an extremely popular Marriott resort.
> 
> I think the TS salesman have been selling prospects on the idea that Disney was going to build a park in Branson for over a decade. Personally, I just don't see a Disney amuesment park going into any area that's not a year round tourist destination. Despite what Branson's city council might want to believe, Branson essentially shuts down as a tourist desination right after Christmas and doesn't start opening back up until spring break begins to happen in March.




Oh the ol' Disney park in Branson story. 

I live right at the crossing of I80/90 and I75 up in NW OH. For years we've heard Disney is going to build here too. Just an hour west of Cedar Point, which is more of a thrill ride park than Disney. And has a  pretty short season also.

As for the DVC, the ones they let get away are some goodies. To add to your list, what is now the Hyatt in Beaver Creek was supposed to be the ski location for DVC.


----------



## julle (Jul 27, 2008)

*The salesman*

At this time there are 3 waterparks being built in the area.

CastleRock on Green Mountain Dr. (to open in the Fall)  Indian Ridge on Indian Point and the one in Hollister. I am not quite certain about public access to the last 2 but you can get passes to CastleRock http://www.castlerockbranson.com/


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 28, 2008)

julle said:


> At this time there are 3 waterparks being built in the area.
> 
> CastleRock on Green Mountain Dr. (to open in the Fall)  Indian Ridge on Indian Point and the one in Hollister. I am not quite certain about public access to the last 2 but you can get passes to CastleRock http://www.castlerockbranson.com/



So there was some basis in fact for 1 out of 10. I suppose that's not to bad for a TS salesman.


----------



## Texasbelle (Aug 12, 2008)

Why doesn't Disney build a park in Houston, Texas?  Temperature and humidity pretty much the same as Orlando.  Maybe because Astroworld/6 flags closed here.  Unbelievable that a city the size of Houston could not support an amusement/water park.  Maybe we could get a ts salesman down here to start that rumor.


----------



## Happytravels (Aug 17, 2008)

*Also In Houston*



Texasbelle said:


> Why doesn't Disney build a park in Houston, Texas?  Temperature and humidity pretty much the same as Orlando.  Maybe because Astroworld/6 flags closed here.  Unbelievable that a city the size of Houston could not support an amusement/water park.  Maybe we could get a ts salesman down here to start that rumor.




I have heard this a few years back.  It is supposed to be in the Hill Country area.  Not sure if it is true or not, cause I haven't heard of anything since.


----------



## Dunk (Sep 15, 2008)

Disney has purchased 15,000 acres north of Branson.....

Sounds like Disney World Midwest....

Walt Disney World Resorts in Orlando is over 30,500 acres (about 47 square miles). Currently, only 7,000 acres are developed though.


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Dunk said:


> Disney has purchased 15,000 acres north of Branson.....
> 
> Sounds like Disney World Midwest....
> 
> Walt Disney World Resorts in Orlando is over 30,500 acres (about 47 square miles). Currently, only 7,000 acres are developed though.



How do you know this?  What is the source of your information?


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dunk said:


> Disney has purchased 15,000 acres north of Branson.....
> 
> Sounds like Disney World Midwest....
> 
> Walt Disney World Resorts in Orlando is over 30,500 acres (about 47 square miles). Currently, only 7,000 acres are developed though.



If I had a nickel for every Disney rumor without a basis in fact, I'd have been able to buy Disney out years ago. Disneyhas no more interest in building a park in Branson than they have on the moon. I do not believe that Branson would fit their model for a location of a major theme park.


----------

